# 08 Newbie Brigade



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Now that is someone who knows the power of words!!!
:r:mn:r


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


>


 :tpd:


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

The earliest I can post pics is tomorrow evening. Stay tuned.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

This thread is going nowhere fast, Fred. :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.freesmileys.orghttp://www.freesmileys.orghttp://www.freesmileys.org


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

To a man they all said, "These 2 are for you and the others are for the troops."

*rsamos* 5'er for me and 2 ea 5'ers for the troops
*dccraft* 2 for me and 3 for the troops
*dkbmusic* 2 for me and 3 for the troops
*Siebec* 2 for me and 3 for the troops
*genezawis* 2 for me and 3 for the troops
*Kneo* 2 for me and 3 for the troops

Everyone included notes that thanked me and I want each of you to know that I appreciate your kind words very much. :tu

*Thank you for your generosity and I want you to know that all of these cigars are being donated to the troops*. :u


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Chit was right!!!

Awesome job guys:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice work fellas. Damn nice work!!


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

DAMN! Congrats NB!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice Hit!!!!!!:tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Well done Noobies! Great hit on Fred and your generosity to the troops is well appreciated. I know of two guys who have recieved sticks in the past. They had no idea where they came from.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

The Newbie Brigade went covert ops for this one.

Props boys! :tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice, Fred really deserved that one:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

That's a hellova hit!!!


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

eeeek!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Fred, I can't say I didn't see this one coming :tu


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

No way you could pick a better BOTL to hit than Fred! Way to go guys!!


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

:tu


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

It couldn't happen to a better BOTL


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Good job fellers!
:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

_And I should have known this wasn't over..._ :chk

"R"
IndyRob
Magical Man
hardcz
Trajan
jbonnefsc

Dan also bombed my butt with some VERY NICE aged CC's :tu

Thank you fellas. Again, everything will be going to the troops. I will include a note honoring the 08 Newbie Brigade along with your nicks. If this isn't over someone please say so. I would like to send a huge package with just your cigars! Thanks.:ss

For a bunch of "newbs" (whatever the hell that means) I'm very proud of you guys.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

sent ya a pm brother, you and they are very deserving.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nicely done guy's....you make me proud....:tu


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome job guys on a great BOTL. :tu


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

macms said:


> _And I should have known this wasn't over..._ :chk
> If this isn't over someone please say so. I would like to send a huge package with just your cigars! Thanks.:ss
> 
> For a bunch of "newbs" (whatever the hell that means) I'm very proud of you guys.


tic, tic, tic....
You may want to hang on for about 10 days of so.... the dog sleds from up north are a little slow without any snow this time of year....:r


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

I think someone's going to have to find another humidor by the time this is done, hehe.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Great smokes from great guys :tu


----------



## islandak (Jun 3, 2007)

Nothin's ova! Seriously, I haven't seen my nick come up yet. Maybe travel time from Hawaii and Canada is the same.


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

Hats off to you, Fred. 

PS. if you don't like what I sent you, send the lot to the troops and I'll send you something you like : )


----------



## MysticalMan (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow this looks to be a great hit, great job everyone!!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Always been a fan of the newbie brigade!!

Nice job boyz!!


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

There's more...stay tuned folks!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Update

hmm... some of you guys really can't count!* :ss

S.D. in FL ??
islandak
ronhoffman2
DMK
Backsteper

*DMK, thank you for the excellent tag alongs!* :dr


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice job newbie brigade :tu Can't think of a more deserving BOTL.  Hopefully he will at least take one for himself. :ss


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

The one on the right with Butthead (The "HA HA") pic, was me (it was the only pic I had on my computer that was even halfway relevant and not *****graphic)....in the excitement of dropping a bomb on a deserving fellow, I forgot to throw my forum name on there, heh.


----------



## islandak (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm happy about how the bombs hit. A nice even swath of destruction. With a few coming in for clean up.  

Fred I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## IndyRob (Jul 10, 2008)

Let us know how the delivery to the troops go. I'm curious to see their response too.


----------

